# Steam und Switch Pro Controller - Controller wird nicht erkannt.



## MrSnickles (8. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin gerade tierisch genervt. Ich wollte meinen Switch Pro Controller Via USB oder Bluetooth mit dem PC Verbinden damit ich diesen zum Spielen nutzen kann.
Per USB wird der Controller gar nicht unter Windows 10 Erkannt, mit Bluetooth einwandfrei. Aber ich kann bei beiden Varianten den Controller nicht bei Steam benutzen da Steam mir sagt es wäre kein Controller vorhanden.

Ich habe es über Steam mit Einstellungen -> Controller und dann im Big Picture Modus den Switch Pro Assistenten angeklickt. Aber er zeigt mir dauerhaft an das kein Controller Vorhanden ist.

Habe auch schon gegoogelt wie man den Pro Controller anschließt und verbindet, aber hat nichts geholfen.

Okay, scheinbar verbindet sich der Controller auch nicht richtig mit Winwos und ich habe keine AHnung wieso. Er ist nicht mehr mit der Switch gekoppelt und aufgeladen ist er auch, aber unten Rechts im Windows Menü sagt er bei Bluetooth, nicht verbunden. (Ja ich habe einen Bluetooth Dongle.)


----------



## MrSnickles (9. Dezember 2020)

Problem gefunden.
Ich musste den Kontroller schlappe 5x von der Switch abkoppeln bis er dann mal wirklich abgekoppelt war.
Nintendo..Rly?


----------

